# need help with crayfish/crawfish



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i need all the information on keeping crayfish/crawfish, please!i also have a few questions to ask

1. does the aquarium need to be at a specific height for the crayfish/crawfish so it can get to the top?

or can it get to the top to get its food itself?
would it need to get to the top to catch some air?

thats all for now thanks!

oh yeah can i seee your crawfih aquariums to? thanks


----------



## Carl (Jul 7, 2005)

Heres a loada info i copy and pasted from Practical fishkeeping. Hopefully this might be what you are looking for?

Family: Parastacidae
Order: Decapoda
Class: Crustacea
Origin: This species is found in warm freshwaters in Northern Queensland and the Northern Territory in Australia.
Size: Can reach a good 20cm/8" in the aquarium. 
Diet: Like most other aquatic crustaceans, these crayfish are opportunistic omnivores and will eat anything they get their claws on, from plants, catfish tablets, pieces of vegetable and often fish. They are not safe to be kept in the aquarium alongside fish and will definitely try to eat most fish. Those they can't eat, they will often nip, so mixing them is a definite no-no. 
Water: This species can be kept in cool water, and has no problems in water of room temperature or cooler, making it effectively suitable for a coldwater species tank. The water needs to be clean, well-aerated, free of pollution and hard and alkaline. 
Aquarium: Best kept in a spacious and well-filtered species tank containing rocks and bogwood for daytime shelter. Unlike crabs, this species doesn't require any access to land and is generally very easy to keep in the aquarium. In my opinion, it should not be kept alongside fish of any kind, as it's much too aggressive.
Sexing: The adult male gets a distinctive red patch on his claws (hence the common name Redclaw crayfish), but this is absent on females. Most juveniles and adults are blue-green in colour, but there are geographic variants in some parts of the world which are much brighter blue in colour. 

Hope i've helped.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if you get one, feed it sinking food, it wont be able to get to the top of the tank to get food, the food should come to it.


----------

